# Egg quality



## ace789 (Aug 1, 2011)

Had 18 eggs collected on IVF attempt 1, but only 3 where suitable for ET on day 3, the quality dropped off day by day somewhat, have been wondering about natural cycle IVF or mini IVF with fewer drugs for less eggs, but hopefully of a better quality. Wondered if anyone else has tried this or knows if it would work in a similar way. Or how do you improve egg quality :-/ Hoping to start round 2 in April 2013.


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm taking DHEA, CQ-10 on advice of my clinic.

You could ask about short protocol - I got more eggs on my last cycle doing that but I don't get anywhere near the amount you have. When I had a consult with Penny at Serum in Greece she said she would put me on a short protocol with a mix of menopur and gonal f. I didn't cycle there in the end though and have only used gonal f on my 3 cycles.


----------

